# Meet Emma



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This sweet little girl was pulled from Chicago Animal Control yesterday morning by one of NMR's volunteers and brought to Mary at the Expo so she can be vet checked and ready for adoption. She seems to be a mix and is a little larger than my Tessa but she is oh so sweet. She was a stray and was obviously part of a good home, but why in the world no one would be looking for this little sweetie is beyond me. CACC had her for their holding period (I think 7 days) and her time was up, so thank goodness for NMR!

Please welcome Emma to her new life!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Emma is so adorable.:wub:

It does make one wonder what happened that she became a stray. I'm assuming that she does not have a microchip.

Thank you to NMR for rescuing this precious little fluff baby.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank goodness she was found and can find her forever home soon. Looks like a real cute little Fluff.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a precious little girl! I would be beside myself if one of mine were missing!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie - correct - no chip and no tags.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome Emma. Your good life is ahead. You are in a good place now. Thank you for her rescue.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Aaww! So sweet. Welcome Emma! Your new home awaits you sweet heart.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she ended up in good hands. She is so cute.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's adorable, I'm sure someone must be missing her! so glad she ended up in a great place


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is one lucky girl!
Are you fostering her Maggie?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Amazing!! Oh little Emma I am so glad you made it to Maggie. :wub: what a sweetie she is.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she is such a doll.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So little Emma is at the vet's and will stay there for a week or so - she has kennel cough. Maggie S who did the transport fell in love with her as did a couple of people at the expo who were looking at her precious face in the carrier (couldn't come out of the carrier because of the kennel cough) so I don't think she will have any trouble finding a new home.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think...or worry...that sometimes elderly people loose their dogs. For instance, the owner could have had a 911 event, and the dog ran away in fear. I know this can happen. I hope this can be resolved for the sake of the pup, and for the sake of the possibly sick and grieving human.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I saw Emma today on FB at the vets for the kennel cough. Looks like she's had a hair cut and a bath and she looks much better in the FB pictures. So glad that she was found and is not in NCMR. I know that she will fine a great forever home very soon.

Prayers that the KC is gone quickly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I think...or worry...that sometimes elderly people loose their dogs. For instance, the owner could have had a 911 event, and the dog ran away in fear. I know this can happen. I hope this can be resolved for the sake of the pup, and for the sake of the possibly sick and grieving human.


Sylvia, CACC had her for a week. No chip or tags and no one inquired about her. Because it was in the city, who knows why she was a stray. It was the same with Tessa - no one was looking for her, so better in rescue with a new home than what the other alternative would be from a large city animal control. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> I saw Emma today on FB at the vets for the kennel cough. Looks like she's had a hair cut and a bath and she looks much better in the FB pictures. So glad that she was found and is not in NCMR. I know that she will fine a great forever home very soon.
> 
> Prayers that the KC is gone quickly.


Lynn - not sure what you mean. She IS now with NCMR. Why should she not be?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just don't understand how someone's dog can go missing and the owner isn't looking for it. What is going through the persons mind. How can they sleep at night. I just don't get it. :huh:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome Emma!


----------

